# Resources to understand covenant theology?



## FivePointSpurgeonist (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm looking for some more easy to understand resources on covenant theology? I haven't got the ability to do a lot of reading at the moment so something not too lengthy or video/audio would be helpful.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 22, 2021)

One of the very best is written by one of our Puritan Board members. 








RUIN & REDEMPTION | The Gospel of Jesus in the Covenants of Scripture


RuinandRedemption.com is devoted to providing an in-depth study of the Covenant of Grace (the biblical covenants).




www.ruinandredemption.com





You can do this as an online course or purchase the book. If you decide to purchase the book I mentioned a cost efficient way to purchase it along with another great (and complementary) book on this subject:


Stephen L Smith said:


> Sometimes with LULU publishing, it can be more cost efficient in terms of postage to buy two books. Sometimes the postage cost does not increase much for the second book. Dr McMahon's book "Covenant Theology Made Easy" nicely compliments "Ruin & Redemption". You can buy the two together for a great study on Covenant Theology.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 22, 2021)

If your new to CT, then start off light:








Covenant by R.C. Sproul


Are we as Christians saved by works, or by faith alone? The key to understanding what part works and faith play in the drama of redemption is to understand the biblical structure and role of covenants. Without a proper understanding of covenants we fail to grasp the grandeur of Christ's life and...




www.ligonier.org





Though Ligon has made some recent comments that caused me many questions, I still recommend the free RTS Class Lectures (audio) on Covenant Theology. You can download iTunesU and search for “Covenant Theology”. This series was a big blessing to me early on.









Covenant Theology - Dr. J. Ligon Duncan - Free Course by Reformed Theological Seminary on iTunes U


Covenant Theology - Dr. J. Ligon Duncan, Reformed Theological Seminary, Christianity, iTunes U, educational content, iTunes U



itunes.apple.com





I also given a hardy second to the Ruined & Redemption Material and agree it is all around one of the very best for the modern reader to dive into head first.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Mar 22, 2021)

I always point people to Ligon Duncan's course and Jonty Rhodes's _Covenants Made Simple. _Jonty's book is the best place to begin. It is straightforward Reformed Covenant Theology with no quarks.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Mar 22, 2021)

Ruin and Redemption from one of our Puritan Board members is one I received recently. Looks very thorough and detailed so I would recommend it. I would also recommend Covenant Theology by Michael Horton.

Here is a teaching series by RC Sproul:









Covenant Theology Series | Resources from Ligonier Ministries


Trustworthy series related to Covenant Theology.




www.ligonier.org


----------



## brandonadams (Mar 22, 2021)

Not sure if you are interested in baptist covenant theology resources (your name is "Spurgeonite"), but you can find them here:
http://www.1689federalism.com (make sure to click on "Additional Resources" and then the "audio" category for numerous podcasts and lecture series).


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 22, 2021)

Spurgeonite said:


> I'm looking for some more easy to understand resources on covenant theology? I haven't got the ability to do a lot of reading at the moment so something not too lengthy or video/audio would be helpful.



Here are numerous extracts on or relating to the Doctrine of the Covenants.


----------



## Peter Bell (Mar 22, 2021)

Spurgeonite said:


> I'm looking for some more easy to understand resources on covenant theology? I haven't got the ability to do a lot of reading at the moment so something not too lengthy or video/audio would be helpful.


Hey brother,

The podcast I co-host with my friend (average 9-5 Reformed Christian) goes through the doctrines of the Reformed faith for you average "person in the pew." We're about two-thirds the way through Season 2, and a few episodes touched on Covenant Theology.

We're planning a long series this summer on precisely this subject. We're using the book _*Covenant Theology *_written and edited by the Reformed Theological Seminary faculty. We'll have some of the professors on to explain harder to understand concepts, but the idea is to bring what can be a difficult system to understand in an easy-to-understand way. Each episode is between 30-45 minutes long, depending on the complexity of the subject.

Here's a link to the show: Guilt Grace Gratitude Podcast.

Enjoy!


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 22, 2021)

I second the Jonty Rhodes volume, as it is slim, easy to understand, and mainstream Reformed. Ruin and Redemption is much longer, though still easy to understand. The RTS volume is much more voluminous and technical than either of the other, but will be a standard in the field, I am predicting.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 22, 2021)

greenbaggins said:


> I second the Jonty Rhodes volume, as it is slim, easy to understand, and mainstream Reformed. Ruin and Redemption is much longer, though still easy to understand. The RTS volume is much more voluminous and technical than either of the other, but will be a standard in the field, I am predicting.


Third


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Mar 22, 2021)

I would follow up _Covenants Made Simple _with Belcher's new book, _The Fulfillment of the Promises of God: An Explanation of Covenant Theology. _Here are links to the Reformers Bookshop in Australia. It will save you money on shipping: 

Jonty Rhodes _Covenants Made Simple_ (Australian edition)_:
https://reformers.com.au/products/9...-the-gospel-of-the-covenant-king-rhodes-jonty 

The Fulfillment of the Promises of God _








The Fulfillment of the Promises of God: An Explanation of Covenant Theology


Buy The Fulfillment of the Promises of God: An Explanation of Covenant Theology from Reformers. A variety of views and nuances of covenant theology exist within




reformers.com.au


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 22, 2021)

Spurgeonite said:


> I'm looking for some more easy to understand resources on covenant theology? I haven't got the ability to do a lot of reading at the moment so something not too lengthy or video/audio would be helpful.


Nathan,

There is currently and open & FREE enrollment for a Covenant Theology Course through Reformed Forum:









Introduction to Covenant Theology


Taught by Dr. Camden Bucey, this course is designed for adults with minimal familiarity of the covenantal context of the Bible. This free on-demand course includes forty-three video lessons totaling nearly five hours of instruction. Along with corresponding course handouts, we also have integrat




reformedforum.org




_
Taught by Dr. Camden Bucey, this course is designed for adults with minimal familiarity of the covenantal context of the Bible. 

This free on-demand course includes forty-three video lessons totaling nearly five hours of instruction. Along with corresponding course handouts, we also have integrated eight quizzes you may use to enhance your learning experience through self-assessment. You may engage all of these resources on your own schedule and at your own pace from your computer or mobile device.

In this course, you will learn:
_

_The basic two-covenant structure of the Bible._
_The significant biblical symbolism of the tree of life._
_How specific features of the covenant with Moses relate to God’s overarching plan of salvation through Jesus Christ._
_How circumcision and baptism relate to faith and covenant membership._
_How the new covenant mediated by Jesus Christ is a better covenant enacted on better promises._

Reactions: Like 2


----------

